
Show HN: Redily – Redis GUI - redily
https://www.redily.app
======
adibalcan
I think there is a need in market for a redis client. Please continue the
community edition. I think will bring some popularity for Readily

~~~
redily
Hi, thanks for your feedback.

That's the reason I started this project, I was looking for a Redis Client
with a graphical user interface and couldn't find one that worked well for me.

Anyway, I plan to add more features in the coming weeks, one that I feel would
be cool is a dashboard to monitor ops/sec, cache hits/misses etc...

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
I'm always looking for a Redis GUI too, no clear winners. Haven't checked out
your offering yet.

I'd suggest if you want to sell it, reach out to all the Redis hosting
companies and tell them to offer your client as a feature for their users.

~~~
redily
Check it out, I think it's worth a try, anyway, I'm considering doing what you
suggested. Thanks

------
redily
Hi HN,

I've recently released Redily, a cross-platform Redis GUI client made in
Electron.

This is my first software release, I'd love to get your feedback.

Thanks,

-Stefano

------
tuananh
Can someone some up the advantages of this app over Medis
([https://github.com/luin/medis](https://github.com/luin/medis)) ?

------
kevinyun
Looking good, will check this out!

~~~
redily
Thank you

